

Nytimes is now letting readers upmod good comments (e.g.) - davi
http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2009/08/09/opinion/09rich.html?sort=recommended

======
davi
Just noticed this, I don't know how long they've been doing it. But it makes
me think (along w/ other of their moves) that they "getting it" as far as
bringing news online.

------
babyshake
Um, they haven't bought Disqus yet?

